# ralentissement internet



## michtouille78 (7 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour j'ai un Imac depuis peu de temps et depuis une semaine je percois des ralentissements généraux sur ma connexion internet. Mon FAI est numericable jusqu'ici aucun problème. Y aurait-il quelque chose à faire pour arranger ça? merci


----------



## Zyrol (8 Janvier 2008)

michtouille78 a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai un Imac depuis peu de temps et depuis une semaine je percois des ralentissements généraux sur ma connexion internet. Mon FAI est numericable jusqu'ici aucun problème. Y aurait-il quelque chose à faire pour arranger ça? merci



C'est difficile de juger comme ça.

-As tu installer des softs qui pompent de la bande passante ? (P2P et autres...)
-Modifier la configuration de ta box ?
-Tu es en wifi ? si oui peut être que tes voisinc ont eux aussi installés du wifi et les signaux se brouillent entre eux (pour cela il faut changer le canal wifi de ta box)
-Fais des speedTests  sur par exemple : http://speedtest.macbidouille.com/speedtest6.php
-De quel débit disposes tu ? celui annoncé par numéricable et le réel (speedtest) ?


----------



## michtouille78 (8 Janvier 2008)

bonjour ma connexion est de 20 méga (la nuit a 3h du mat) mais sinon ca tourne autour de 7 ou 8 mega je suis conné connecté en ethernet et j'ai rien instalé de special à part wow  mais c'est pas de maintenant


----------



## michtouille78 (8 Janvier 2008)

Suis meme a 23 méga après un test sur ton site!!


----------



## whereismymind (13 Janvier 2008)

J'ai exactement le même problème. Ca download a fond la caisse (Mo/s) mais les pages Web moulinent toujours avant de se charger.


----------



## tsss (13 Janvier 2008)

p't'être un soucis de dns ?

je trouve ça :
DNS Primaire Numéricable : 81.220.255.4
Dns Secondaire Numéricable : 80.236.0.6
ici

(là question est : est-ce à jour ?)


----------



## whereismymind (14 Janvier 2008)

Je n'ai pas eu besoin d'essayer, ce matin tout semble normal donc je me mets ça de côté au cas ou.


----------



## Zyrol (14 Janvier 2008)

je reviens à la même chose : il est difficile de juger, car il y a des paramètres qui nous échappent.

- encombrement des lignes
- charge du serveur que lequel on se connecte
- Problème matériel chez le FAI

Le mieux souvent, est de tester avec un autre navigateur le même page, ça permet de se rendre compte si le problème vient du navigateur.


----------



## whereismymind (14 Janvier 2008)

Les tests de débit sont excellents (23Mbits/910Kbits), le Ping aussi (23 ms) par contre, les pages rament avant de s'afficher que ce soit sur Safari, Firefox ou sur un PC avec IE ou Firefox.
-> Tests effectués sans aucun téléchargements derrière bien sûr et sur 3 machines en tout, 1 iMac (Sous Leopard) en Ethernet, un MacBook (Sous Tiger) en WiFi et un PC (Sous XP) en Ethernet aussi.

Le problème est donc certainement lié au FAI et en ce qui concerne Numéricable, il semblerait que ce soit lié à un problème de DNS apparemment récurant chez eux. Ce problème de DNS surchargé ne poserait des problèmes que sur le temps d'affichage des pages et pas sur le débit en lui même.

Après, je ne suis pas une expert de tout ça. J'écoute les pros


----------



## Zyrol (14 Janvier 2008)

whereismymind a dit:


> Les tests de débit sont excellents (23Mbits/910Kbits), le Ping aussi (23 ms) par contre, les pages rament avant de s'afficher que ce soit sur Safari, Firefox ou sur un PC avec IE ou Firefox.
> -> Tests effectués sans aucun téléchargements derrière bien sûr et sur 3 machines en tout, 1 iMac (Sous Leopard) en Ethernet, un MacBook (Sous Tiger) en WiFi et un PC (Sous XP) en Ethernet aussi.
> 
> Le problème est donc certainement lié au FAI et en ce qui concerne Numéricable, il semblerait que ce soit lié à un problème de DNS apparemment récurant chez eux. Ce problème de DNS surchargé ne poserait des problèmes que sur le temps d'affichage des pages et pas sur le débit en lui même.
> ...



je ne suis pas chez numéricable. Mais ton explication est logique. Les DNS servent à faire la liaison entre le nom de domaine "en clair" par exemple : www.macg.co et l'adresse IP qui est le seul moyen de trouver le site pour les ordis.

donc si les DNS de numéricable sont surchargés, ils mettent plus de temps à faire la résolution de domaine.

j'ai d'ailleurs trouvé cet article : 


			
				generationcable.net a dit:
			
		

> NS Numericable, la fin du calvaire ?
> 
> Selon certaines rumeurs, Numericable pourrait prochainement faire évoluer sa gestion des DNS (Domain Name System - Nom de domaine sur Internet). En lieu et place dune gestion centralisée, le projet consisterait justement à en délocaliser l'administration. Mais non, ne pensez pas quils seront (eux aussi...) à lautre bout du monde !
> 
> ...


----------



## whereismymind (14 Janvier 2008)

Et bah voilà, ça colle parfaitement avec ton explication tout ça  Merci.


----------



## guytantakul (14 Janvier 2008)

Oui, c'est général (je suis chez eux - pour le ping plus rapide qu'en adsl - utile quand on joue à se tirer dessus). 
J'ai fait une petite enquête dans mon secteur et tout le monde a remarqué ces ralentissements.


----------



## whereismymind (14 Janvier 2008)

Je sais pas d'où tu es mais pour moi, c'est reparti. Juste pour savoir, ça fait combien de temps que ça dure chez toi ? Je viens de m'inscrire donc j'ai aucun recul.


----------



## guytantakul (14 Janvier 2008)

Je suis en Bretagne (au bout du bout). 
Et en moyenne, ça dure quelques heures (de 2 à 5 si mes estimations sont bonnes).


----------



## whereismymind (14 Janvier 2008)

Merde, moi ça durait depuis 2 jours


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème avec Club-Internet depuis 2/3 semaines. Avec n'importe quel navigateur et sur n'importe quel site, le haut de la page s'affiche tout de suite et le reste met entre 30 secondes et 3 minutes pour s'afficher.
D'après ce que j'ai lu sur le web, il paraît que depuis le rachat de CI par Neuf le débit a diminué fortement ?
J'ai fait des test sur plusieurs sites et le débit varie de 1000 à 8000 kbps (j'ai, normalement, 8 Mo). 
Je leur ai envoyé un mail, j'attends leur réponse.

Comme vous parlez de Numericable, j'espère que mon post n'est pas hors sujet. Sinon, vous pouvez le supprimer.


----------



## whereismymind (20 Janvier 2008)

Ca recommence !! Je suis dégoûté .... Quel DNS ne conseillez-vous à part ceux cités plus haut qui ne sont plus valables ?
Y a-t-il d'autres "fournisseurs de DNS" gratuit comme Oleane (Que je m'apprête a tester)?

EDIT: Les DNS d'Oleane fonctionnent mais sont trèèèèèèèès lents.


----------



## michtouille78 (21 Janvier 2008)

bonjour mes problèmes continu meme pire il s amplifie ca fait 2 jours que je tourne à 600 ; 700 kbs et ca commence a me saouler de payer 20 mega. De quoi cela peut il venir? 
Je sait pas si je doit parametrer quelque chose  (meme si avant cela fonctionnait trés bien) ou si cela vient forcement de numericable. Aidez moi svp.


----------



## whereismymind (21 Janvier 2008)

Tu dois certainement être atteint du même mal que nous. Y'a rien à régler de ton côté. C'est Numéricable qui a un soucis, c'est tout.


----------



## maousse (21 Janvier 2008)

pour des serveur dns gratuits, www.opendns.com fonctionne bien.
L'adresse des serveurs est :
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220


----------



## whereismymind (21 Janvier 2008)

Merci beaucoup, je les teste dès que ça remarche pas !


----------



## michtouille78 (22 Janvier 2008)

certaine page ne s affiche pas alors que je viens de tester et je suis a 5400kb/s. Et celle qui s'ouvre mette parfois plus d une minute . Si je les appel je sait que ca servira à rien car à part lire ce qu on leur ecrit ils ne connaissent rien!
Pour le dns je sait pas comment ca marche faut etre connaisseur ou je pourrais m en sortir?


----------



## michtouille78 (22 Janvier 2008)

test refait sur speedtest et dépasse pas les 1800 kbps


----------



## whereismymind (22 Janvier 2008)

michtouille78 a dit:


> certaine page ne s affiche pas alors que je viens de tester et je suis a 5400kb/s. Et celle qui s'ouvre mette parfois plus d une minute . Si je les appel je sait que ca servira à rien car à part lire ce qu on leur ecrit ils ne connaissent rien!
> Pour le dns je sait pas comment ca marche faut etre connaisseur ou je pourrais m en sortir?



Comme il a été dit plus haut, ce phénomène de ralentissement est INDEPENDANT du débit, laisse tomber les tests de débit ! Tu pourrais avoir du 100 Mbits que ça serait pareil. Le problème est uniquement lié au DNS.

Ca peut se changer assez facilement dans les préférences Réseau. Tu cliques sur _"Avancé"_ et tu vas sur l'onglet _"DNS"_ et tu les ajoutes.
Ensuite, faut redémarrer le modem et ton Mac, et tu vois ce que ça donne.


----------



## michtouille78 (22 Janvier 2008)

j ai rentré les dns de Maousse et c parfait ca charge direct. Merci a vous. 
Je laisse ces adresses tout le temps maintenant?


----------



## whereismymind (22 Janvier 2008)

Oui, laisse les. Tant que ça marche, faut pas se priver


----------



## michtouille78 (22 Janvier 2008)

ok merci beaucoup je revis maintenant


----------



## Melounette (28 Janvier 2008)

Well, well, well. Halte là moussaillon, j'ai pas compris vos DNS. \o/
Je suis actuellement chez mes cousins à Bagneux. Ils ont le numéricable et un routeur wifi D-link DI-624+. Donc, pareil, ralentissement, mail qui se déconnecte tout le temps, trouve pas le serveur, ichat qui ferme tout le temps, pas top. Que ce soit navigation sous firefox ou Safari.
Donc, certes, je change les DNS dans les préf. Mais je vais pas rester chez eux, et si je me connecte ailleurs où il y a pas numéricable, il se passe quoi ?

Edit : Alors ça, c'est super drôle. Macgé, c'est le seul site où ça rame pas. Mouhahahaaaa.


----------



## whereismymind (28 Janvier 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Well, well, well. Halte là moussaillon, j'ai pas compris vos DNS. \o/
> Je suis actuellement chez mes cousins à Bagneux. Ils ont le numéricable et un routeur wifi D-link DI-624+. Donc, pareil, ralentissement, mail qui se déconnecte tout le temps, trouve pas le serveur, ichat qui ferme tout le temps, pas top. Que ce soit navigation sous firefox ou Safari.
> Donc, certes, je change les DNS dans les préf. Mais je vais pas rester chez eux, et si je me connecte ailleurs où il y a pas numéricable, il se passe quoi ?
> 
> Edit : Alors ça, c'est super drôle. Macgé, c'est le seul site où ça rame pas. Mouhahahaaaa.



Ces DNS sont utilisables par tout le monde et quelque soit ton FAI. Ceci dit, si chez toi, ça marche, ça sert à rien de les garder dans tes préférences. Autant utiliser ceux de ton FAI. Si tu es aussi chez Numéricable et que tu as les mêmes problèmes que ceux que tu décris, gardes-les.


----------



## Melounette (28 Janvier 2008)

hein ? Lesquels de DNS tu parles là ?:mouais: Les DNS que j'ai actuellement qui marche pas avec le numéricable, ou les DNS qu'a donné Maousse ?


----------



## Melounette (28 Janvier 2008)

Ah mède, je peux plus éditer.
Donc, non, je voulais dire :
je m'en tape le cul par terre comme de ma première chaussette de vos DNS, je suis en DHCP.Alors pourquoi que ça marche pas ?


----------



## whereismymind (28 Janvier 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah mède, je peux plus éditer.
> Donc, non, je voulais dire :
> je m'en tape le cul par terre comme de ma première chaussette de vos DNS, je suis en DHCP.Alors pourquoi que ça marche pas ?




Euh, ça n'a rien à voir les DNS et le DHCP !!! Les DNS ça concerne le FAI et le DHCP, ça alloue des IPs automatiquement.

T'as beau être en DHCP, si les DNS de ton FAI déconne, t'auras pas de connection ! Comme j'ai eu il y a quelques temps.


----------



## Melounette (28 Janvier 2008)

Donc je peux rien faire quoi. Juste le week-end et le soir, prendre mon mal en patience.
Hé bé, c'est pas arrivé encore le numéricable. Le temps que tout se mette en place, on va sortir les pagaies.:rateau:
Bon, bin en même temps j'ai assez écumé les cafés wifi pour ressortir mes bonnes adresses. on va faire ça, hein. Parce que là, 15 minutes pour charger la page Macgé, ça me broute.


----------



## tsss (29 Janvier 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Donc je peux rien faire quoi. Juste le week-end et le soir, prendre mon mal en patience.
> Hé bé, c'est pas arrivé encore le numéricable. Le temps que tout se mette en place, on va sortir les pagaies.:rateau:
> Bon, bin en même temps j'ai assez écumé les cafés wifi pour ressortir mes bonnes adresses. on va faire ça, hein. Parce que là, 15 minutes pour charger la page Macgé, ça me broute.



hello,
bien en effet, 15 minutes pour charger une page .. c'est long, donc tu peux rajouter des DNS manuellement même si tu es en dhcp (ouf!), ça passe comme ça sur mon mac :
pref système > réseau > airport (si tu es en wifi sinon ...) > avancé > onglet DNS > + (en bas) 
y'a plus qu'à entrer les dns cités plus haut.


----------



## Melounette (29 Janvier 2008)

Oui mais il parait que le routeur ne les accepterait pas les DNS que je rentrerais manuellement. Parce que le type à qui appartient le routeur a installé un truc qu'il m'a expliqué et je m'en souviens plus ! \o/
Je sais je suis chiante. Mais je fais pas exprès.


----------



## tsss (29 Janvier 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Parce que le type à qui appartient le routeur


 est un boulet ! test quand même, sinon demande au 





Melounette a dit:


> type à qui appartient le routeur


 de fixer des dns corrects (style ceux cités plus haut ... again) dans son routeur !


----------



## whereismymind (30 Janvier 2008)

tsss a dit:


> est un boulet ! test quand même, sinon demande au  de fixer des dns corrects (style ceux cités plus haut ... again) dans son routeur !



+1 pour tsss, ce mec est un boulet


----------



## Melounette (13 Février 2008)

Merci "tsss" (quel drôle de nom pour un pape), le mot boulet l'a fait réagir.
Je ne sais pas ce qu'il a fait à son routeur, mais là ça marche impeccable. Je peux enfin dire "wahooou le numéricable, ça déchire sa mémère". Je vais pouvoir de nouveau fréquenter les soirées de l'ambassadeur.


----------



## tsss (13 Février 2008)

Youhouuuu .... espérons que ça dur !




Melounette a dit:


> Merci "tsss"


mais de rien 



Melounette a dit:


> (quel drôle de nom pour un pape)


:mouais:  bha quand même je suis pas encore croulant ! 



Melounette a dit:


> le mot boulet l'a fait réagir.


ça ne m'étonne qu'à moitié, ça à du brusquer son égo ...


----------



## jcdenne (12 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai entré les DNS de numéricable que l'on m'a donné et... cela ne change rien !
.mac me dit que cela ne fonctionne pas !
Uneautre réponse, je me trouve un peu, beaucoup démuni.


----------



## HerveVV (12 Avril 2008)

merci !!! après 2 jours de bidouille, je retrouve une vitesse d'affichage digne de ce nom grace au changement de DNS. moi je suis sous Tele2.


----------

